

Effective ECommerce: How Bohemian Guitars Increased Mobile Sales - nbhartiya
http://blog.sendsonar.com/2015/08/11/ecommerce-over-sms-bohemian-guitars/

======
nbhartiya
This is a case study that talks about how Bohemian Guitars increased mobile
sales by 98% by allowing customers to ask questions just before deciding
whether or not to make a purchase. The guitars are really cool and I just
bought a ukelele on their Indiegogo campaign! Check it out:
[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-boho-series-2-0-by-
bo...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-boho-series-2-0-by-bohemian-
guitars)

------
bohemiandingo
Sonar has allowed us to provide personal customer service that has ultimately
increased conversions and keep customers happy! Adam - Bohemian Guitars

